# Photo of kickboxer



## bornshooter (Jan 3, 2013)

This is scott "The title taker" allan world champion kickboxer this shot was taken in a mixed lighting gym iso 8000 with the canon 5dmk3+ 70-200 f2.8 mk2



Kickboxer by Lseriesglass, on Flickr


----------

